# Conversion of old incandescent Maglite flashlights to Led's



## SheilaDLiddell (Jul 14, 2014)

I have owned about every style of maglite that has been made over the years, and they all have suffered from the 'If you drop it while running you probably are going to blow the bulb' weakness they have, which is about the only weakness they really have.

Now I know they have started to make led models, tho those are the only ones I have never owned. All of mine are the old school ones and the youngest is in the 15 year range or more old. About a month ago I was thinking about my emergency lighting and walk-a-round lights, concerning battery life and lighting weakness when away from or not using backup power ac and dc.

Found there are drop in led bulbs for maglites that are completely turn key with no fuss or muss. With the added benefit of making the battery's last longer, better light output and the flash light dam near drop proof.

I bought the upgrade replacement led module, a 'Terralux TLE-6EXB MiniStar5 LED Upgrade (It uses a Cree core) for 2 and 3 cell C and D Maglites' for my 20+ year old three cell flashlight and I could not be happier!

Found mine on amazon for about $15.00 with shipping and the module should never need to be replaced! Now in the process of upgrading my other maglites to led modules and keeping the old bulbs for backup if ever needed.

I just hate to buy again what I already own. So the upgrade is for me well worth it, I love the scrapes and banged up look of my old flashlights.


----------



## booky (Jul 19, 2014)

about 3 years ago I upgraded my 2aa Maglite with a Terralux LED bulb. What a difference it made! And I only paid about 10$ which was less than half of a Maglite LED at the time. 

I would highly recommend you keep an eye out during black Friday at Lowe's. They have a sale on the 2D Mags for only 15$. It would make a nice addition to your collection without breaking the bank.


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 20, 2014)

If you think you cant be happier, build an SST-90 3d mag, then, you will be happy


----------



## SonRunner (Sep 25, 2014)

We have a few of those four-D and four-C MagLight flash lights. They are like over ten years old, and looks like they are those old incandescent blubs. 

Any suggestions on converting them to the most/best modern LED possible?

I think I see the Terralux EX 140 lumens for like $15 on Amazon.

I think I see the three-setting (1,000/500/<100 lumen) Terralux MEX for like $55 on Amazon. 

At these prices, aren’t there better deals (more “light”/features for same or less $) if I just purchased a new flashlight?


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 25, 2014)

Check out the Malkoff Upgrade for these. You can get an XM-L2 LED (700 OTF lumens) . Or you could get an XP-G2 LED (300 OTF lumens) upgrade for even less.


----------



## SonRunner (Sep 25, 2014)

SonRunner said:


> I think I see the three-setting (1,000/500/<100 lumen) Terralux MEX for like $55 on Amazon.



How does this three-setting (1,000/500/<100 lumen) Terralux MEX work? Does like each click (press of the on button) give you a different setting?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 29, 2014)

SonRunner said:


> How does this three-setting (1,000/500/<100 lumen) Terralux MEX work? Does like each click (press of the on button) give you a different setting?



You mean the TLE-310M EX? A half press of the button will switch between the modes. The 310 also has a little switch on the drop-in to enable multimode. It is on the side where "mode" is embossed.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 29, 2014)

Check out the Mag mods from cpf user Jayrob


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Sheila, welcome to CPF...


Hmmm, I wonder what vesture is going to say. Its not like he's a broken record of shameless plugs for his own products... 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lb-For-Maglite-C-and-D-cell!!!-Version-2-0-lt


OOOPs. Yeah I guess it is like that :nana:


----------



## greatscoot (Oct 6, 2014)

vestureofblood said:


> Hi Sheila, welcome to CPF...
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder what vesture is going to say. Its not like he's a broken record of shameless plugs for his own products...
> 
> ...



I own a warm white V1 super bulb and it is well worth it. :thumbsup:


----------

